# 2014 Nissan Rogue AWD question



## mdavis8109 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello all! I have tried to get a straight answer about this from every source I can think of. No luck. So, here is my question:

I have a 2014 Nissan Rogue with Intuitive AWD. I have the option of Locking the AWD in place, but it kicks off at a certain MPH (it seems to be around 32). My question is, does the AWD work at all above 32 MPH? I have watched the digital display and have never seen the rear wheels engage above 32 MPH even when the tires are definitely slipping. I didn't want to rely on the digital display though. I bought this car specifically for AWD, but it seems that I never have it, or that it only engages below a certain MPH. I do not live in a city where driving 30 MPH is the average or norm. This vehicle handles worse than any other AWD vehicle that I have ever owned. It feels as if I am driving in FWD. So, am I? Do I have AWD above 32 MPH? No one seems able to tell me if the AWD kicks off altogether above a certain speed. They only tell me that the LOCK kicks off at a certain speed (which I know).

I really like this car, but I need AWD where I live. This is my second winter driving it. I feel like I was misled about the AWD portion of the vehicle. I'm trying to decide if I'm just crazy or if it is time to get a different vehicle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

AWD is not a full time all wheel drive system. What it does is engage all four wheels from a stop and then reverts back to FWD for efficiency. The AWD will be re-engaged when the system deems that it is necessary for more traction, for example, when it senses a wheel slip or a wide open throttle condition during hard acceleration...hence, the "intuitive" function of the AWD system. It's a good system, but not quite as good in the snow as a Subaru Forester.


----------



## mdavis8109 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. What I am wondering is, will it EVER re-engage above that lower MPH cut-off? I have had wheel slippage at 40 MPH and above and no indication that AWD engaged. I was just wondering if there was a cut-off on this vehicle because I haven't seen an indication that it is engaging above 30 MPH even when it needs to. If I am driving below 30MPH it is great. I just haven't had the same experience above that MPH. I had an older AWD CR-V (2005) that was amazing in snow. I have also had a KIA Sorento that was great.


----------

